# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  درخواست کامپوننت تاریخ و تقویم شمسی

## m.sabeghi

با سلام و احترام
خواهشمند است اگر کامپوننتی برای تاریخ فارسی و تقویم شمسی هست من را راهنمایی بفرمائید.

با تشکر

----------


## nice boy

> با سلام و احترام
> خواهشمند است اگر کامپوننتی برای تاریخ فارسی و تقویم شمسی هست من را راهنمایی بفرمائید.
> 
> با تشکر


با سلام
من ندیدم کسی قبلا این کامپوننت را نوشته باشه
ولی می تونید از کامپوننت TCalendar استفاده کنید و کمی تغییر در اون بدید تا فارسی بشه یک Property  به نام Model داره که از نوع TCalendarModel هست با تغییر دادن اون می تونید تاریخ خورشیدی رو بهش اضافه کنید

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

از کامپیوننت XCalender استفاده کن.
هم هجری داره و هم شمسی توی اندروید هم جواب میده.

----------


## m.sabeghi

> از کامپیوننت XCalender استفاده کن.
> هم هجری داره و هم شمسی توی اندروید هم جواب میده.


ممنونم امکانش هست در اینجا آپلود نمائید

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

نه دوست عزیز،کامپوننت پولیه و من دموش رو دانلود کردم،سرچ کنی پیدا میکنی

----------


## persia_hrn

کامپوننت XCalender نسخه های دلفی 5 - 6 - 7 - 2005 - 2006 - 2007 - 2009 ، امیدوارم به کارتون بیاد .

xcalendar_1.1.1.rar

نسخه کامل هست

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

دوست عزیز persia من هم این رو دارم ولی این دوستمون برای کامپایل در اندروید میخواد.
این ورژنش،هیچ کدوم از دلفی های کامپایل نسخه اندروید رو پشتیبانی نمیکنه.
حداقل ورژنی که باید ساپورت کنه،ورژن Xe4 به بعد هست.

----------

